

Google blows away Street estimates - edw519
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/n/a/2010/10/14/financial/f131739D79.DTL&tsp=1

======
thedog
I would think that now that they are starting to invest in long term clean
energy, that now is when they will start to make real money - in 20 years or
whenever these fuel-less investments start to pay off

